# Is Neosporin okay?



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Bella tore one of the pads on her paw at the dogpark yesterday chasing a tennis ball on the sandy rocks...I know there's a name for the pad on the leg (dew claw pad...even though there's no nail there...?) It's pretty battered and she's favoring it a bit. I just noticed when I asked for her paw for a treat and she cried when I took it. 

I cleaned it out a bit w/hydrogen peroxide, but it's not helping the pain much. I don't want to put Neosporin on it without asking someone since the vet is closed for the day. I'm sure she'd lick it off, but do you think it would hurt her? 

Poor little Bella Butt Cheeks. =(


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The vet said it was ok for me to put a little on Ice's stitches when she was spayed. If you put some on a foot though, it might rub off too fast for it to do much good, I'd think.


----------



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

had that happen to Cody - tore up his pads pretty badly on the tennis courts when he was a pup. I used "Original Bag Balm" on him and put a doggie sock on his paw so he could walk on it. I bought a real small size at pet store paid about $8 for it. Found it at Walmart for about $3 and the larger size. The "Bag Balm" not the sock

Comes in a little green tin. I've even used it myself - like chapstick or vaseline, but it's used for animals.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Neosporin is always safe to put on scratches. 
NEVER use peroxide (it drives infection deeper into the wound, also it hurts like heck) use mild soap and water. 

If i were you please put a little bit of neosporin and buy some althletic wrap (not too tight) around it to keep her from licking it. 
Hopefully she feels better soon!


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I always take neosporin and bandaids to the dog park with me. Works just as well on the dogs as it does the kids.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, Neosporin is fine. I had to put it on some sores Roxxy had on her tummy and it doesn't matter if they lick it. 

I probably should keep the "sticky wrap" stuff on hand, JIC. I've been pretty lucky with these 2 but you never can tell. Stuff happens!


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

The neosporin is fine, I personally prefer bacitracin but they work about the same. Just don't use peroxide, antibacterial soap and water or an antiseptic wash should be fine. I found this article to be a big help, I skip on the iodine but otherwise follow all the steps: http://dog-care.suite101.com/article.cfm/healing_your_dogs_paw_pad_injury


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, don’t let your dog over walking or playing on concrete ground or rock-sand. That will causes cracks and burns their pads on a dry hot day. Especially for puppies their paw pads are very tender and soft. For us, I've always carried a bottle of iced/cold water with me when I ride bike with my dog Coby. He is a Akita/German Sheppard very sensitive to heat. I will give him break time to time and water his paws with water to cool off then continue our runs. Neosporin,its good !!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Excellent - thanks all!! This is great! I have Neosporin all over the house because I'm a clutz. 
I did not know that about peroxide...very interesting! I won't put her through that again.
I did use a tiny bit of the neosporin last night and wrapped a little gauze around it, but it was off and flung across the room within seconds. It's not on a pad that she walks on, so it looks like it's healing up pretty well already...although it still makes my tummy a little woozy looking at it...LOL


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

lexilu said:


> had that happen to Cody - tore up his pads pretty badly on the tennis courts when he was a pup. I used "Original Bag Balm" on him and put a doggie sock on his paw so he could walk on it. I bought a real small size at pet store paid about $8 for it. Found it at Walmart for about $3 and the larger size. The "Bag Balm" not the sock
> 
> Comes in a little green tin. I've even used it myself - like chapstick or vaseline, but it's used for animals.


I love Bag Balm and I've used it the same way you did. On the pad, with the sock.
I've used it myself for dry skin during the winter months. It's great stuff


----------

